# Help starting off with vampires



## skinkyboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Can i get a rough idea off a decent 2k list because i dont no what to take i whant all the rares and i like graveguard for special i dont know to go skelly heavy or ghoul heavy i dont know were to start with heros but i kinda like vlad


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

here is a good 1500pts

Vampire Lord
+Helm of Commandment, Crown of the Damned
+Forbidden Lore(Metal)
+MotBA, Summon Ghouls

15 Skeletons(Lord Bunker)

25 Ghouls

25 Ghouls

10 Black Knights

Varghulf

Black Coach

Total=1505 Points

as for looking for list in the forum under army list everyone post there ideas for one just look around at some VC ones and find the one you think suits you.

Link http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=26


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ghouls are probably your best bet at the moment - the poisoned attacks and T4 are much better than the skellies.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Vampires, Ghouls, and Black Knights are the foundation of a good army. Grave guard and Corpse carts are also alright, and the Black Coach can work well if you don't mind its randomness.

Everything else is either a bit underwhelming, or a bit overpriced, in my opinion, but it's up to you.


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

Agreed with everything said. However, I tend to favour Grave Guard over Black Knights. I mean, Black Knights obviously have better movement and a better armour save, but Grave Guard have Killing Blow, and if you run a large block of them, there's a good chance you'll get at least a few KB shots off.

That being said, if you use terrain fairly often, Black Knights are easily the better choice. Ethereal mounts ftw!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Etheral not such a big deal in 8th although still very cool.

Grave Guard are excellent; Banner of the Barrows for the +1 to hit.


----------



## skinkyboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks alot guys it helped 
I need a non named hero for an arena of blood for a new campain were starting at local gw i think the cap is 175pts no magic but its gotta be ur general so its gonna have to be a vampire i whant to win because who ever wins gets first pic on tyles , also my biggist threat will be a beastmen player just starting the army like me at chrismas the campain is just after


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Black Knights have Killing Blow as well as they are just mounted Grave Guard. 

That aside, ghouls ghouls ghouls ghouls


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

an5d why is ethereal not as big a deal in 8th the number of games wraiths have won me


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

skinkyboy said:


> Thanks alot guys it helped
> I need a non named hero for an arena of blood for a new campain were starting at local gw i think the cap is 175pts no magic but its gotta be ur general so its gonna have to be a vampire i whant to win because who ever wins gets first pic on tyles , also my biggist threat will be a beastmen player just starting the army like me at chrismas the campain is just after


175 points will not buy you a great Vampire, especially a General.

You'll probably want a decent Ward Save (Armour of Destiny from the BSB maybe) otherwise your army will crumble pretty quickly.



Cheese meister said:


> an5d why is ethereal not as big a deal in 8th the number of games wraiths have won me


It's more the terrain rules now - much less stuff hinders your movement compared to the last edition - you'll certainly get situations like charging over obstacles or through forests or something where you'll benefit.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

If it's a 175pt Cap you can't really have a Vampire as your general, Take a Wight Lord instead, Sword of Kings, Nightshroud


----------



## Wasabi (Aug 24, 2010)

175pts on a Lord is a retarded cap. Only O&G and Skaven could really do anything with that, and only if it was a Goblin Lord.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Always take a Varghulf!


----------



## skinkyboy (Nov 16, 2010)

Wasabi said:


> 175pts on a Lord is a retarded cap. Only O&G and Skaven could really do anything with that, and only if it was a Goblin Lord.


When i say an "arena of blood" i mean its just heros v heros everything ones heros whos is the campain last man standing sort of thing , carnt use magic and is has to be my generl ,because when we do the campain we roll for points and ceartin areas get you more points so one game i mite have 500 next 1000 but i need a vampire rather then others to lead my army will probly my only hero


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

@ Sybarite: If I'm not mistaking, I think that's my list, isn't it?
At least it sounds very familiar and I run that list


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Seriously, take a Wight King. They're T5 and can take Sword of Kings for Killing Blow. 

Wight King
- Sword of Kings
- Nightshroud
- Shield
- Potion of Foolhardiness 

125pts. 

Yes he only have light Armour, but for the Hero slot, which is where everyone will be choosing from he's tough. He will always strike first, always with 5+ Killing Blow.


----------

